# Valet threatens to tow me.



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Panini Kabob Grill - Irvine Los Olivos

The guy has got cars piled up so close together and taking up all the spots. So I park in the red, out of the way. He gets all pissed, as I walk away ignoring him.

Garbage!


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Panini Kabob Grill - Irvine Los Olivos
> 
> The guy has got car piled up so close together and taking all the spots. So I park in the red, out of the way. He gets all pissed, as I walk away ignoring him.
> 
> Garbage!


Private property his rules, nothing you can do about it!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

U/L guy said:


> Private property his rules, nothing you can do about it!!


Valet owns it? Nah..he just acts like it.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Valet owns it? Nah..he just acts like it.


Sitting in a red zone is a no-no and you know it, the valet was right to run you off.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

U/L guy said:


> Sitting in a red zone is a no-no and you know it, the valet was right to run you off.


IDGAF... these guys are scum


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> IDGAF... these guys are scum


Oh well, I can see by your attitude that you're reckless, it won't be long before U/L deactivates you


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I know that area well.

You came here expecting sympathy. Don't think you'll get much for your laziness.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Valet threatens to tow me.


He won't tow you. He will put a boot on your vehicle though and have somebody tow it later, then you're really screwed.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> He won't tow you. He will put a boot on your vehicle though and have somebody tow it later, then you're really screwed.


A boot? In OC?

These chodes don't have boots...that's BS.

Thanks, this thread was very enlightening.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> IDGAF... these guys are scum


This kind of arrogance is why rideshare drivers are ticketed into oblivion in every airport and major city. You're on a private property and should follow the directions of someone who works there. If he says move on, you move on.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Valet and tow drivers have high opinion about themselves... do they realize that public views them one step lower than U drivers... that is really bad.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

mbd said:


> Valet and tow drivers have high opinion about themselves... do they realize that public views them one step lower than U drivers... that is really bad.


No, the public views U drivers as overweight and perverted freaks with neck hair. I'll be a valet and tow truck driver any day of the week.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

No offensive news today for uber drivers. 
I was just wondering.. every time a female gets into a uber car, what is her first ? thought. It has to be her safety.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> This kind of arrogance is why rideshare drivers are ticketed into oblivion in every airport and major city. You're on a private property and should follow the directions of someone who works there. If he says move on, you move on.


Follow directions off a bridge, will you? Mindless worker drone.



mbd said:


> Valet and tow drivers have high opinion about themselves... do they realize that public views them one step lower than U drivers... that is really bad.


Yeah, they remind me of surgeons, weapon manufacturers, and satan.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Follow directions off a bridge, will you? Mindless worker drone.


I don't really understand what you're trying to argue here. You were in a fire lane, you were asked to move and you got butthurt. Am I missing something here? Even a pimple faced brand new 16 year old driver knows not to stop in the fire zone.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Follow directions off a bridge, will you? Mindless worker drone.
> 
> 
> Yeah, they remind me of surgeons, weapon manufacturers, and satan.


I'll bet that you NEVER take responsibility for anything, you're just like a 5 year old that says I didn't do it even when caught red handed. You need to grow up and be a responsible adult.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> I don't really understand what you're trying to argue here. You were in a fire lane, you were asked to move and you got butthurt. Am I missing something here? Even a pimple faced brand new 16 year old driver knows not to stop in the fire zone.


I bet you have never ever done pizza delivery. I have worked for more than 10 years in many pizza places and never got a ticket/towed by momentarily parking on a red zone with my emergency lights on. Although having a dominos sign on top of your car helps a lot.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

k4ever said:


> I bet you have never ever done pizza delivery. I have worked for more than 10 years in many pizza places and never got a ticket/towed by momentarily parking on a red zone with my emergency lights on. Although having a dominos sign on top of your car helps a lot.


But I bet there wasn't anyone telling you to move along. I'm guilty of parking in red zones myself but as soon as I'm told to move, I move. That's the difference.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

EVERYONE here has parked where they weren't supposed to while either doing rideshare or delivering/picking up food. Once a valet hears why I'm there they either ask me to leave my car key with them and park it up front or ask me to do it. Never had one threaten to tow but if one did I would ignore him too as it's highly unlikely that a tow truck would respond and arrive before a pax got a no-show or I dropped off a food order.

That being said, the OP definitely should have communicated with the valet folks prior to parking. At least attempt to show the guys respect. There was no reason to instantly go from zero to F-you-I-do-what-I-want mode.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> EVERYONE here has parked where they weren't supposed to while either doing rideshare or delivering/picking up food. Once a valet hears why I'm there they either ask me to leave my car key with them and park it up front or ask me to do it. Never had one threaten to tow but if one did I would ignore him too as it's highly unlikely that a tow truck would respond and arrive before a pax got a no-show or I dropped off a food order.
> 
> That being said, the OP definitely should have communicated with the valet folks prior to parking. At least attempt to show the guys respect. There was no reason to instantly go from zero to F-you-I-do-what-I-want mode.


I've met too many drivers with bad attitudes that think that they can do whatever they please, there are plenty of them at the airport.


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> EVERYONE here has parked where they weren't supposed to while either doing rideshare or delivering/picking up food. Once a valet hears why I'm there they either ask me to leave my car key with them and park it up front or ask me to do it. Never had one threaten to tow but if one did I would ignore him too as it's highly unlikely that a tow truck would respond and arrive before a pax got a no-show or I dropped off a food order.
> 
> That being said, the OP definitely should have communicated with the valet folks prior to parking. At least attempt to show the guys respect. There was no reason to instantly go from zero to F-you-I-do-what-I-want mode.


Communicate! If I'm not able to? I'll probably done the same. (Park on whereever I fell safe, out of the way) It is unavoidable to park somewhere u not suppose to but not to all I'm guessing after seeing others opinion here. U guys must be park 2-3 blocks away and walk a mile time to time. Sorry I can't...


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I’ve told valets what I was there for and ask if it’s ok to be here for a couple of minutes. They answer yes it’s fine or maybe to just move over out of the way a bit.


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

I've seen too many new younger drivers breaking every law on the road to pickup a pool ride so he could do his daily fix.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> I've met too many drivers with bad attitudes that think that they can do whatever they please, there are plenty of them at the airport.


I avoid the airport, sounds like a craphole


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> EVERYONE here has parked where they weren't supposed to while either doing rideshare or delivering/picking up food. Once a valet hears why I'm there they either ask me to leave my car key with them and park it up front or ask me to do it. Never had one threaten to tow but if one did I would ignore him too as it's highly unlikely that a tow truck would respond and arrive before a pax got a no-show or I dropped off a food order.
> 
> That being said, the OP definitely should have communicated with the valet folks prior to parking. At least attempt to show the guys respect. There was no reason to instantly go from zero to F-you-I-do-what-I-want mode.


Exactly! ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

U/L guy said:


> Oh well, I can see by your attitude that you're reckless, it won't be long before U/L deactivates you


You gotta be pretty low 
for one of us to be calling you scum. 
This guy may have a point..


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Hes not going to tow you. The cops are. Your stunt could cost you: 475 for red zone, 110 for impound, and 30 for the uber ride out of there, which i would totally utube. You have the makings of a viral sensation.


----------

